# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Lista de Articulos de Magia en Venta.

## serxu

Tema cerrado.

----------


## puxe

hola quisiera saber de que son las cascarilla que vienen en el juego ese que pones que no esta disponible en españa kit the raven deluxe,si las venderias por separado y a q precio...??un saludo gracias

----------


## mayico

serxu... quería preguntarte algo, el fly te viene con unas fichas de colores y tal pero... tu dices que incluyes las monedas de dollar necesariask, mi pregunta es son medos dolares o son monedas de un dolar?

----------


## javiologo

Buenas, estoy interesado en varias cosas del lote.
Te envio un privado con lo que quiero, el kit theraven y la flipper d cuarto de dolar
Un saludo

----------


## javiologo

Hola estoy interesado en varios productos, ya me puse en contacto contigo por privi y no tengo respuesta. Ademas tambien le he escrito al admin y tampoco obtuve respuestas.
A lo mejor es que soy invisible en el foro, si quieren les vendo el secreto jiejiejieij
Por favor contestenme.
Un saludoooo

----------


## mayico

bueno a ver... invisible no pero... realmente no tenemos ni idea de quien eres, que magia haces, cuanto tiempo llevas haciendo magia, edad, nose... varios datos, ciudad y esas cosas, realmente desconozco el motivo del porqué no te ha podido contestar pero vamos te recomiendo te presentes en el subforo adecuado para que te conozcamos mas y asi luego intentes comprar y comentar en el foro y seguro obtendrás mas respuestas debido a tu nivel. un abrazo, comprende amigo...

----------


## Ogueita

tienes un privado serxu

----------


## serxu

Disculpad por haber estado tan apartado del foro, como ya he contestado a las personas que me enviaron un privado, he tenido un problema familiar y me ha sido imposible conectarme al foro hasta ahora. Disculpad las molestias.

Añado 3 artículos más de numismagia.

----------


## javiologo

Bueno parece que no soy invisible, sino mas bien impaciente. jeje
Espero que no sea nada grave el problema familiar, nada que no se pueda arreglar

Ya tienes respuesta al privado, kit raven deluxe y fliper resrvadas 

Graciasssss

----------


## Ogueita

El raven fue pagado ayer. ( a no ser que tenga dos).
Un saludo

----------


## serxu

Si, se lo acabo de comunicar a javiologo por mp, el raven ha sido vendido (y enviado ya) a ogueita.

Disculpad las molestias

----------


## Ogueita

Ya esta enviado... eso es rapidez. No te preocupes no hay molestia.

Saludos

----------


## javiologo

rapidez..... en mi respuesta, le conteste que estaba interesado por el hilo, por privado por activa y por pasiva, hasta me puse en contacto con el admin... incluso le dije que lo pagaba por paypal
Por orden en el hilo se supone que estaba el primero, me habia confirmado lo que queia comprar.
Y ahora ya está vendido?? no lo entiendo
No lo entiendo
magia

----------


## Ogueita

Parece ser que todavía no has hecho caso a un consejo que te dio Mayico. Yo nunca he vendido nada a nadie que no se presente en el foro. 
Un saludo.

----------


## mayico

pluffsss magia, ves? estas son cosas que te pueden suceder javioloco, ves como presentarse... aunque nunca es seguro saber como somos através de unas letras... pero por lo menos ya hay algo de lo que yo pueda suponer.

teniendo cuatro mensajes y ninguno es de presentación ni aportación... no se si te podrán vender algo, yo almenos... no lo haría.

----------


## serxu

No quiero que esto sea motivo de discusión. Javiologo ya te he perdido perdón. Si que es verdad que al no estar presentado en el foro y llevar tan poco tiempo como comprador o vendedor, no das tanta confianza como alguien que es un miembro con mas de 60 o 70 mensajes. Presentate, demuestra que eres un aficionado a la magia, colabora. El mercadillo es para gente del foro, gente afín a este foro, o por lo menos yo lo entiendo así.

Siento las molestas causadas, espero que lo llegues a entender.

Han sido borrados de la lista los artículos ya vendidos, el resto sigue a la venta.

Un saludo

----------


## Ogueita

Raven recibido. Un saludo

----------


## serxu

Retomo el hilo para indicar que pongo a la venta 2 libros completamente nuevos y sin gastos de envios!

----------


## serxu

Refloto con nuevos artículos y precios, gracias.

----------


## serxu

Por si alguien está interesado, dejo todo el lote en 125€

----------


## Ravenous

Me pido la tarántula.

----------


## serxu

Tarántula para Ravenous

----------


## Niko2002

Holas estoy interesado en el Hold Out Magnético, lo tienes aún??

----------


## cholo

Buenos días.
Sigo a la espera del material abonado con fecha 29 de abril de 2.009.
Un saludo

----------


## Dakone

Hola serxu, yo también estoy interesado en el Hold Out magnético.

Un saludo!

----------


## ferrymagic

El amigo Serxu lleva desaparecido desde setiembre . ¿Que porque lo sé? porque todavía estoy esperando a que me llegue un libro que le compré. Se que algunos habeis tenido muy buenas experiencias comprandole  y quizas tenga sus motivos para no aparecer de nuevo por el foro, pero por si acaso aviso, que no es muy de fiar. 

Un saludo.

----------


## cholo

CUIDADO CON ESTE MIEMBRO.
Oiga, sigo esperando que me envíe lo que le he pagado o, por el contrario, que me devuelva Vd. el dinero.

----------


## Ravenous

Su perfil dice que la última vez que entró fue el 7 de septiembre.
Poneos en contacto con él por email, a ver si por ahí os responde.

----------


## cholo

Querido amigo RAVENOUS,  y el resto que lleguen a leer el presente.
Este miembro,  NO tiene vergüenza, su actitud es EVASIVA y  NO CONTESTARÁ.
Lo he comunicado en varias ocasiones, y estoy a la espera de una contestación por parte de los moderadores.
Suerte a  los que no habéis tenido problemas, yo, sigo esperando que me mande lo que ya le aboné por pay pal o que me devuelva el importe.

----------


## Ravenous

Cholo, personalmente, he realizado una transacción con Serxu, como atestiguan los mesajes de arriba, y no he tenido ningún problema con él. Eso no quiere decir que lo defienda, pero algo tiene que haber ocurrido para que haya estos problemas, no es normal que unos tengan problemas y otros no. También es cierto que el tuyo es un caso sangrante, y es pasarse mucho.

Ahora, como moderadores no tenemos poder alguno sobre las transacciones privadas que se realizan gracias al foro, nuestro máximo poder sería impedir al usuario usar el foro, cosa que no arregla nada, e intentar ponernos en contacto con él tendría el mismo efecto que si lo hicieras tu, ya que no tenemos un poder "real". Hacemos lo que está en nuestra mano para atajar estos problemas (con normas como la de lo 50 mensajes), pero una vez se producen, no hay nada que hacer por nuestra parte, porque tampoco hay nada que no permita hacer más. Espero lo entiendas.

----------


## cholo

Hola, Ravenous.

Cierto es, que es triste lo que me ha sucedido con SERXU, aunque el calificativo que le daría sería de LAMENTABLE.  el comportamiento de este"personaje". Cobró creo recordar que 20 Euros, y NO ENVIÓ NADA. Por eso insisto cuando digo CUIDADO CON ESTE MIEMBRO.
Te envío un mensaje privado con mayor detalle.

----------


## serxu

Bueno, siento que haya habido tanto lío. Ya me he comunicado tanto con Cholo como con Ferrymagic para decirles que he devuelto el dinero que adeudaba, y como no, para explicarles el motivo de mi ausencia.

Entiendo que, como es lógico, nadie mas compre, así que una vez se confirme que Cholo y Ferrymagic han recibido su dinero correctamente, ruego den por cerrado el mensaje.

----------


## Ravenous

Cierro el tema, pues.

----------

